

Is Your Startup Really a Startup? - mpconlen
http://www.compylr.com/post/is-your-startup-really-a-startup

======
gamblor956
None of these "traits" are traits of startups. They're traits of failures.

A startup is simply a new business that has not yet begun its permanent,
revenue-generating business operations. That is why Foursquare is (still) a
startup, but AirBnB is not (anymore).

Legally, the two requirements for a business "starting up" are (1) the
business is a new business, and (2) the business has not yet begun its
_permanent_ revenue-generating activities. Indeed, it is these provisions of
the tax codes from which the term "startup" originated.

------
mindcrime
That was a great bit of satire. Very nicely done. And I went in expecting
another boring, bullshit article about how "you shouldn't call your startup a
startup unless $FOO". Instead, I got a nice chuckle and a LOL.

~~~
ryanlchan
This is very clearly satire. Unfortunately, satire is usually lost of this
crowd.

The bit with 'free vs non-free' had me rolling.

------
andyfleming
This makes it sound like anything with a legitimate business model is a
product and anything without is a startup.

------
mjffjm
What does that make Compylr?

